# UGH ok now I need help!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First off I do not need advice on things I have already tried but I am at a lost so any educated guesses are welcome.

Tempest has been having allergy issues and has been on benadryl for a few months and it has been better. Now it is worse and I think I know what my next step is but wanted ideas.

She is itching so bad that she is scabbed and bloody, she also has hair loss. It is NOT Demodex mange that I know, food allergies I am not sure about but not my first guess. I thought it was contact but she does in her dog run on the dirt and in her crate most days. She is really not exposed to any contact allergies unless the dirt is irritating her. My thoughts on that is maybe she is laying on the dirt where the dogs pee and that is messing her up? 
Ok next is seasonal and she has been on benadryl but I backed down her dose and it seemed to be ok but now she had a flare up.
Today I have her a bath and washed her bedding again, her bath was in dawn soap to get any contact allergens off.

The other option I am kicking around is Sarcoptic mange. She never had skin issues till she got sarcoptic mange from a pup years ago and it seems ever since then she has itched. It could be coincidence but my paranoid mind thinks it is still sarcoptic. The only thing about that is no other dogs in my house are showing signs of sarcoptic and we are not itching. So that one I am on the fence about.

My next step is to go to the vet and dog a blood panel and see what she is allergic too. Then I have to look at genetics and pray it is not genetic since I am breeding her Sire still. That remains to be seen with this new litter.

UGH you see my frustration and look at poor tempest, she is getting covered in hydracortizone cream and upped does of benadryl.










see the hair loss?

















her chin and neck


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is it a yeast infection maybe? Brutus used to get them all the time on his neck and chest. He would get bumpy and itchy and the bumps would start to ooze. It was usually accompanied by an unpleasant odor.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

humm no smell but I could start her on antibiotics and see if it helps. The thing is it keeps coming back so maybe she is getting a secondary infection. See this is why I wanted to bounce ideas off others. When it is my dogs sometimes I over look the obvious!! thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa my guess is Pyoderma and she might have the Deep form which is why it keeps coming back. I would do a 30 day round of antibiotics and use Pyoben follicular flushing shampoo every 3-4 days. Her coat looks moth eaten and then the pustules and rash that is why I think that is what she has. There may be underlying issues either her allergies causing the secondary infection or something else like hormonal issues that is causing the breakouts to reoccur. I def think this is a bacterial secondary infection caused by the allergy issues she has and you should get her on a long round of antibiotics.

http://www.vetlatranquera.com.ar/pages/wild/small_animal_75.htm


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm with Sadie. my friend's boxer had symptoms that looked almost identical. it was fungal infection of hair follicles. however it cleared up fast after starting shampoo treatment.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree w Sadie too.

 hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you hit the nail on the head.. its A .. a type of sarcoptic known as "Hair Mites" among humans; its litterally from mites that exist on pee/poo covered hair.. known more commonly in mice, rats, and yes.. CATS. It comes up in dogs from time to time and probably from the dirt; have your avatar (hubby or kennel hand) take a metal rake and refresh the area and bring in dirt from an area in your yard not pee/poo on. Again Im a lil country so the regular bleech a capful to half a bath tub full and just wash her in the water along her belly under chin and knees and armpits where its worse.. if you have the signs but not affected yet, its simply because your cleaner than your dogs or the mites dont affect you..

if its not that.. simply its heat rash.. give her a special diet with electrolyte goodies, natural vegies and meats mixed with rice of you various choices... natural oat meal bath will pull all bs out of the skin and make the skin and hair extra soft; not to mention cool and ease the irritation on the skin.

.. it one or the other.. if you battled this and your at wits end, then this is all that I can see as practical.

the bleech bath.. then the oatmeal bath does the same.. cleanses and disenfects hair fociles and pores..

JFYI .. HEALTH ALERT~ the sun is dangerous .. more cases of *polymorphus light eruption* has been coming up this year in people and animals. Its the atmosphere, its screwed from the Japanese (Nipponese) Nuclear disaster all those ions and what not.. Look at the horizon any time of day.. Its hazy, where is your clear view of the horizon why does it look foggy? Its the ion particals in the air. IN THIS COUNTRY they are dumbing us down.. Dont want us to shut downt he nuclear power in this country; but beware.. THERE HAS BEEN RADIATION in the MILK of cows in Washington; no more than an xray a day. Well if its in the milk its in the cheese, and the vegetables so on and so on.. ..

thats the variable~ no one is going to diagnose except those who are bound by truth.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I put her on injectable Albon and pred along with a higher dose of Benadryl and we will see what happens. The big problem is she has a flare up every few months but not in the winter. This has been for the last 2.5 years and I feel an expensive trip to the specialist coming on! LMAO but she has to wait till after working nationals and ADBA nationals!

Stan we posted at the same time so I just saw it. I will till in the dirt in her dog run and I was thinking of putting pavers in so I could bleach the runs out. UGH too much! Do you have stuff to read on what you were talking about in the first part of your post about the mites? Thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

this has been happening for the last 2yrs or so and only in the summer months ?? 

its heat or mites.. JMO Well I have to lean against fungus then, it doesnt die in the winter, some of my worst fungal infections on dogs has been in the winter months. Then again she could be allergic to the sun 

GOOD LUCK!! Best of wishes with ya..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

What different types of antibiotics have you used on her so far? Is there a possibility that she could have developed a tollerence to any of them or they possibly could have not have been the right antibiotics for the job? I don't necessarily agree with a yeasty dog necessarily having a gnarly smell. Even if she gets regular baths the yeast still clings to the dogs skin not just the hair follicle itself. I swear by that ketochlor even if it's not a yeast issue it is a good antifungal period. Is she still battling her ear infections? If so, you're still looking into a dietary intollerance. It's just my humble oppinion looking at your dog and comparing her to what I've went through with Neela. If she's scratching her skin raw like that she most definitely has a secondary infection.

Before you go to that specialist you have to get her on track by clearing up all infections. If I remember correctly Neela had to be clean from any drugs (even antihistamines) for like thirty days.

EDIT: what are you washing her with?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope that your dog gets better soon... It's always hard when we can't figure out what's exactly wrong... The summer can be a pest... I was told to treat my dog for mange by the vet, but it wasn't helping. I started bathing her 3 times a week with Aloedine and it cleared up the spots, now I'm just waiting for her hair to grow back....

Hope you figure out what's wrong with your dog...

God Bless


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> this has been happening for the last 2yrs or so and only in the summer months ??
> 
> its heat or mites.. JMO Well I have to lean against fungus then, it doesnt die in the winter, some of my worst fungal infections on dogs has been in the winter months. Then again she could be allergic to the sun
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! Best of wishes with ya..


[email protected] allergic to the sun! lol the other problem is I have 20 dogs and one dog that lives with her in the same dog run and none of the other dogs have issues with the heat or anything else.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> What different types of antibiotics have you used on her so far? Is there a possibility that she could have developed a tollerence to any of them or they possibly could have not have been the right antibiotics for the job? I don't necessarily agree with a yeasty dog necessarily having a gnarly smell. Even if she gets regular baths the yeast still clings to the dogs skin not just the hair follicle itself. I swear by that ketochlor even if it's not a yeast issue it is a good antifungal period. Is she still battling her ear infections? If so, you're still looking into a dietary intollerance. It's just my humble oppinion looking at your dog and comparing her to what I've went through with Neela. If she's scratching her skin raw like that she most definitely has a secondary infection.
> 
> Before you go to that specialist you have to get her on track by clearing up all infections. If I remember correctly Neela had to be clean from any drugs (even antihistamines) for like thirty days.
> 
> EDIT: what are you washing her with?


Well I just started treating for this bacterial infection with Albon and Deb gave me some other suggestions we are going to try. I see my vet today anyway with another dog so I can ask him and put her on a good antibiotic. Tempest does not get ear infections that is Typhoon her half sister. Typhoon has ear infections and gets sensitive skin but never like this. UGH thanks guys for the support and help.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Her chest looks a lot like what Mack Truck had. I'm not sure if you have them in NM but we have these nasty little dirt worms. They hatch in the ground and then crawl out and go everywhere. Ryan's vet said that Mack was allergic to them and the spots on him were from him laying and rolling in the dirt where they hatched.


----------



## Sunday2009 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like my dog...She has been having this problem this summer we will get it almost cleared up then she goes out and lays in the sun and will have the bumps again...We are using the Benadryl and Pyoben shampoo every 4 days when there is a outbreak other wise once a week. I also use Vets Remedy Anti Itch conditioner after the Pyoben bath to keep her skin from getting to dry and it has Lidocaine in it...seems to make her feel much better... Talked to the people we got her from and her Dad has the same thing. In between baths if she gets where she is trying to chew on herself will put her in the bath with just the conditioner to help. They also make a spray with the lidocaine in it.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

some of these dogs like people are allergic to the sun.. and the first diagnosis is mange or scabies .. everytime unless its a doctor familliar with it. .. im tellin ya its a heavy culprit.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwww poor Tempest! I hope you figure it out soon, poor girl!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa I don't think it's mites I honestly think it's bacterial the flare ups are coming from contact allergies which is causing the secondary infections. I would have an allergy panel and hormonal panel done just to check those out. Normally when it's really bad or a deep form of Pyoderma they will have to go on a 30 day or more antibiotic treatment if cephalexin does not get rid of it or it comes back you will have to do something stronger. The Alabon is good stuff and very strong I would keep her on it for 30 days straight. Keep using the prednisone for 2 weeks then gradually back to benedryl until you complete the antibiotic treatment.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ifnot ... females dogs and people are more prone to Polymorphus Light Eruption as well.. 

Yes I know.. IM a :roll:UT!!! seriously though.. the sky has changed. the sun burns after a couple of minutes .. like burns.. man I live out side basically always have.. 

SHADY COOL WATER upruns: 

LOL :hammer: okay I'll go jump in a lake myself..


----------

